# Bali Herping.



## Niall (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Just curious to know if any keen herpers will be heading to Bali over Christmas and new years?
First time for me going and have been told im not going to like it as I have a big hate towards scooters...

I am keen to point my Camara at some nice native critters found in Bali and if there is anyone I can meet up with whiles im there, who may know some spots for Spitting Cobras, King Cobras, Green Tree Vipers, Retics, sea kraits, boigas, gliding dragons and anything else that is found in Bali, that would be great.

Feel free to add me on facebook to keep in contact and as you would see by the albums on my profile, im a keen photographer.
http://www.facebook.com/niall.cooke


Cheers,
Niall


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey niall. I went over to Bali last christmas holidays and am heading back there just after new years. I really enjoyed the reptile park they have there, so that might be somewhere to look. Other than that we did see some locals carrying around a (dead) huge python - i didnt get a good look at it but it was massive. hope this is some help


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 5, 2012)

If you are going to Bali herping I would suggest you meet up with Longqi,


----------



## Niall (Aug 5, 2012)

Cheers guys.

Ive been given a few contacts so far.


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Aug 5, 2012)

Just like Australia. 
Find a national park or some forest and do some night driving.


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 5, 2012)

hey mate my mum is heading over for christmas shes trying to con me into it so i might be over there , ive actually never been herping in bali so your best bet there is to talk to longqi but ive been going since i was about 8 so can help with any other questions 

and yes scooters are everywhere , ive got a few photos of seas of scooters with only a few cars in amongst it , there good though with the amount of one way roads which scooters can ignore and the small lanes , 

if you want to organise transport from the airport and whilst your in bali then ive got a guy that we bought a car for a few years back hes ended up buying a second now though hes made that much over the years so just pm me and i can give you his number and help organise that 

if you want to escape the hustle of bali for a few days then head over to nusa lembongan , no shopping and hardly any nightlife though but its a great place and great surf if your into it , can also organise some great scuba diving , i spend most of my time there bali is to busy for me


----------



## longqi (Aug 6, 2012)

I advise you to go out on a night tour with Bali Reptile Rescue
Trip goes from about 9pm until you want to go home or 3am whichever comes first
Long pants socks and closed shoes or we dont go
You see a lot more on foot than you ever see from a car
Great fun and we can tee you onto some top spots and show you what to look for when you go by yourself
It will be wet season so be prepared to get wet and muddy
The number of snakes here will blow you away and wet season is prime time for seeing them

Kings are very rare here now but we know where a big female nested last year
Most cobras we relocate are spitters and they can be full on nasty so dont play with them unless you have to
Loads of sea snakes or Lipi Laut especially in clearer water away from the South west [Kuta] but lately found 3 almost pure black land banded kraits and we consider them possibly the most deadly snake in Bali
Plenty of White Lip Green Pit Vipers if you know where to look
Ptyas Mucosus Ptyas Koros Retics Elaphe and Vine snakes are pretty common
Checkered keelback too and moved a beautiful red one yesterday
Boiga Dendrophila make the best Jungle carpets look pretty ordinary but are only found in 3 specific locations in Bali
Bunlong or Forest Chameleons are awesome little critters that look like baby iguanas


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Aug 6, 2012)

hey mate definatly go out with Longqi , he will show you an awesome time , will get to see plenty of native reptiles


----------



## Niall (Aug 6, 2012)

Cheers for the info longqi, will get in contact with you just before I come over.
Sounds like its just going to be the same as it was in PNG, last time I went in the wet season, great fun!

Cheers, 
Niall


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 6, 2012)

longqi would know the wether better than me (living their and what not ) but ive been in the "wet season " a few times now (bout 8 month long trips i think) and ive only ever had it absolutely pouring once but it did last for a week on and off , i dont know what it is but it almost seems like the rain clouds miss nusa lembongan (the place i go) and head straight for bali , it will be sunny there but you can see the rain coming down on bali


----------



## longqi (Aug 6, 2012)

Wet season is more like around North Queensland
Usually pretty good days but rain most nights
Its not like Papua and Borneo where is can rain non stop for a month


----------

